# Never go to MDG, they'll say you're a hacker



## ibo (Nov 2, 2007)

Soooooooooo True :up: 

Seems like everyone wants your money. They sell you stuff and they don't f******g care about you anymore. I'd like just to tell you a bad place to purchase any electronics.

MDG
Now, I'm not sure if people are familiar whit this "place". I think it is in Canada, only. Anyways, they get their stuff from MSI which is in the States - so everyone, heads up. 

MDG - huge advertisement, free cameras, free CPU's, free iPods - so not true. Every time I see an MDG ad in the newspaper, I get annoyed. Let me tell you something - all the things listed there are not free. When you buy a computer or a laptop you will have to fill out a rebate form for the "free" iPod you're buying. 

Anyways, I bought my laptop last year, Christmas. I was so happy - the moment I turned it on I understood I shouldn't have done it this way. The brand really does matter - Dell, HP, Toshiba, Acer, Gateway are the guys. Mine was VisionBook - have you ever heard of it?! One week later, I had to reinstall XP on it. First of all, the CDs the store gave me were missing files. During the setup process something snapped. After the second restart, the computer just died after "Setup is now configuring you hardware. This may take a few minutes". Minutes? I waited hours and hours. I tried booting of a floppy, CD, USB, Win98 and 95. Didn't work. I asked a pro and he told me to go and talk with them. I remember it was Christmas break - I went there. The "technician" could not enter the BIOS - because on the boot screen it said to press F2 but you actually had to press the Delete button. He couldn't boot so he told me he needed 4 hours to do the job and he will charge me $400. I didn't want to argue because I thought I had enough - all I wanted was a nice Christmas present from myself with no complications. However, I simply said that I cannot pay another $400 after waisting $1700 on the system. The manager, big male, came up to me and offered me to leave. 
I had to call the police, and do all the conversations in front of two cops. I explained to everybody what had happened. Then, the manager started talking to the cops: "Well, that's what happens when little boys play with computers instead using them". I lost my nerves then. I did not care about any cops or laws I was going to brake - I expressed my feeling in a series of words that my mom would slap me through the face if she hears them. The last thing I remember was that a computer that cannot perform an installation process of The OS is simply a crap (there was another word before every noun). Don't you agree. One of the cops started talking about some customer association and that they don't get computers. All of the sudden, the manager grabbed the laptop from my hands and gave me a new one.

That was the most costly event in my life so far. I realized a lot of thing after that happened to me. One of them is:

Always buy the brand. Before I thought it doesn't matter but it does. Trust me - I learned the hard way. I don't want people experiencing the same thing I did.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

MDG is becoming the worst place to buy a computer, I heard too many similar stories and age did not matter. Wonder if there are any decent stores left with good service for computers. thr brst service until now I had was with toshiba laptops, they don't seem to break down as often as I heard from other brands and the service from Toshiba guys was excellent when I needed it.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Toshiba does back up their products. got a toshiba dvd player/recorder-vcr combo. was dead out of box. called tech support. they had me send it ib and promised 3 day turn around. 3 days after i sent it, got email on way back 2 day ups.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

You just can't buy stuff from brick-and-mortar stores anymore. Salespeople push whatever they have the most of and techs are usually incompetent.

You have to find a manufacturer with a good warranty reputation and buy directly from them, if not from an online retailer.

Take ASUS laptops for example. 2 years out of box warranty, 7-day guaranteed turnaround time for repairs, free shipping for repairs, and the first year of the warranty covers accidental damage for free. You gonna find that same level of service with Compaq? The correct answer is no.


----------



## ibo (Nov 2, 2007)

Yup. What I've heard from people - HP, Toshiba, Asus, Dell and Acer. Applebooks too.


----------

